
Probabilistic algorithms for fun and pseudorandom profit - tylertreat
http://www.slideshare.net/TylerTreat/probabilistic-algorithms-for-fun-and-pseudorandom-profit
======
nolite
Great slides. Any additional good references for learning this material?

